# Dayan GuHong or Shengen FII



## brandbest1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I am deciding between two cubes: the Dayan Guhong 3x3, and the Shengen FII. Which one shall I get? (And yes, ignore the sticker quality of the FII. I can resticker it.) Also, if it is a Dayan, should I get a Dayan Stickerless cube, the DIY kit, or the assembled version? sorry if i didn't place this in the "which cube should i get" thread.


----------



## ianography (Apr 7, 2011)

GuHong DIY, it overpowers the FII


----------



## maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

guhong assembled. the regular guhong, not the POM version. reasons: 
-f2 is a good cube and you wont be disappointed, but they lock up and are not as fast as guhongs. 
-dayan stickerless is not legal in competitions, however they are cool 'casual cubing' cubes.
-diy kit is a bother. unless you never had a DIY before, then i would reccomend, just so you know how to assemble.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 7, 2011)

then what about the alpha v or the haiyan memory?


----------



## dPod121 (Apr 7, 2011)

all of it is personal preference, some people like the guhong better than the f2 while some don't. any of the three, the guhong, a-v, or the f2 are all great cubes, but it depends on your cubing style.


----------



## Dan456 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ultimate lubix guhong is far better than the f2


----------



## maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

alpha 5 and haiyan memory are pretty much the same cube. only difference is that the inside edges of the corners are sanded to be rounded. haiyan memory > A5. guhong > haiyan memory > f2 imho.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dan456 said:


> Ultimate lubix guhong is far better than the f2



Would Maru lube work as a replacement as lubix?

sry i have a lot of questions


----------



## Dan456 (Apr 7, 2011)

I only use lubix so I don't know. I've heard Maru lube quickly dries up in everyhing but Maru cubes.


----------



## maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

maru lube is not a replacement to lubix. maru lube is ultra thin, not long lasting, but a decent lube for instant gratificaiton. lubix is long lasting and is very consistant. imho its not the best lube for some cubes, but for 3x3s, it is pretty much the best lube out there (even though i still prefer the CRC/lightweight shock oil combo)


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally, I use an F-II. I have never used a Lubix GuHong, so I can't give that jurisdiction, but compared to how my unLubix'd GuHong was (before I lost a piece, that is), the F-II reigned far superior. However, my cubing style is so...rough and weird. That is, according to a lot of people. I still prefer the F-II over a GuHong any day.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

Lubix is for suckers.


----------



## splinteh (Apr 7, 2011)

If you can afford it, get a Guhong, Alpha 5 (haiyan mod it), and FII. You'll be really pleased


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 7, 2011)

It's all personal preference, we can't really know what cube you should get, and you won't really know unless you try them both. I recently bought both (I'm assuming you are talking about the DaYan Guhong (Lone Goose), if not, ignore me, I'm a complete nub haha), and in my experience the FII is much better out of the box. After breaking in, the DaYan Guhong does get better tho. Right now, the Guhong feels faster, but I get much faster times with the FII. The FII just feels... sturdier? I don't really know how to explain it. I've heard it mentioned that the FII locks up and pops a lot, but so far my Guhong has popped and locked (hasn't been dropped tho... bad joke lol) just as much as my FII. The cubies on the FII are sort of rounded, which for me makes turning much easier and smoother. Also something I've noticed with the Guhong, corners have sharp corners due to them being in thirds and if you are kind of a clumsy cuber, they'll tear up your fingers. Well, not really tear them up, but it causes some discomfort at least. There is more I wanted to cover, but I'm drawing a blank, I'll edit if I think of it.
In the end, its all your personal preference. Both of these cubes are great and are capable of world record times in the right hands.


----------



## amanda (Apr 7, 2011)

The Guhong is faster than the FII, and cuts corners a little better. The FII also does lock up a bit which can be a bother, but both can be used to get very fast times.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 7, 2011)

So is the POM version of the guhong ok?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 8, 2011)

the guhong's corners are rough, but they can be sanded down(where the three parts meet)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

GuHong excels in speed and corner cutting.
F-II is a like a bubblier and slightly-slower GuHong.


----------

